
Switching from software development in banks to product-oriented tech firms - megadragon9
I&#x27;m a upcoming new grad, and I&#x27;m debating whether accept an offer as a software developer position in a bank or still apply for product-focused tech firms. Eventually, I would want to move towards product-focused tech firms, or start my own down the road.<p>Anything is appreciated, thanks!
======
calcsam
Software development in banks is _far different_ than in tech firms.

In banks, you have a working legacy system that's existed for 15-30 years,
written in whatever the languages and frameworks popular that were popular
then (J2EE, etc), and the guys who have written it are long since gone. Your
goal is to make sure the system doesn't break.

In product-focused tech companies, you have an in-progress system that you're
in the process of building. It was written 18 months before by the guy who
sits next to you, and was written in a framework / language that is much more
modern (Python, RoR, Node), and your goal is to build new features on top of
it.

You're at a fork in the road. Please, keep interviewing.

